# FKS? Constipation? Help!



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

I have some concerns about my little doeling. She going on 3 weeks old. She has been constipated all week, her belly sloshes when she moves around even after a couple hours (after feeding). She is still VERY interested in food (her and her brother are bottle fed due to mama goat failing to be a mom) and she eats dirt and moss.
I gave her half a teaspoon of Karo syrup (barely pooped) I just gave her some milk of magnesia and a warm soapy enema did get a bit more poop out. Both her and her brother only poop once a day. I'm getting worried even though they are both very active! Happy and hungry. Please tell what to do. These are the first bottle babies I've had and I feel like if it's not one thing it's another!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What are their weights and how much are you feeding? It sounds like they're getting too much milk, if constipation continues. Are you feeding goat milk or replacer?

Electrolytes with probiotics can be fed instead of milk to flush out their bellies.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Floppy kid,.get them off milk now and give a enema. The sloshing around is a big sign of floppy kid. I have to go.feed real fast so can't Google to refresh my memory or the treatment, so.search and ill be back in a bit NO MORE MILK!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...Stop milk for 12 - 24 hours and replace with electrolytes...MOM will help reduce the toxicity int he gut and clean them out..get their weight to figure how much milk they need and seeif they are getting too much...also what are you feeding them?

weight multiplied by 16 to get weight in oz's
multiply that by 10-12% to see how muchmilk PER DAY is needed
divide into 3-4 feeding...

so is baby weighs 8# times 16=128 oz
128 oz x 10% = 12.8 oz per day... divide into 3 bottles =4.3 oz each 
128 oz x 12% = 15.5 ish oz per day ..divided into 3 bottles = 5.2 oz 

I find an oil water enema to be effective...1 tablesppon oil in 1/2 cup water water...stir between drawing some up...it can take 30-40 minutes to get good results...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she dragging her back legs? Was it a traumatic birth?

Here is what you do, courtesy of Leslie Bader Robinson.

NO milk for 3 days

Days 1-3;

2cc penicillin orally mixed with
1cc MAX thiamine & 5cc pepto,
followed by Bounce Back w/10 cc 50% Dextrose one hour later

add probious & a pinch sodium bicarb (baking soda) to Bounce Back bottles

Day 4 reintroduce milk 4 oz at a time


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok husband said he will feed for me
First it's very unsure what causes FKS, some say constipation, over eating milk, low hanging bags where the kid doesn't hold his head up high. Mine was.constipated. there's also different cures that different site swear by so I did them all. My little guy got a enema where i got a lot of nasty out. His bottles were replaced with electrolytes, he got baking soda, 2c.f. of penicillin, 2cc b complex as well as CD antitoxin shots. Now very very important milk should be.cut off because it.just sours in the gut and makes thing worse. Even when signs show she is over everything go another 12 hours of no milk then slowly reintroduce it. I had mine totally feeling great so I gave a bottle right then, he died. 
Now to keep this from happening again you might be feeding them to much or maybe a little rich if it's formula. I have.never really had luck with formula but had to feed it this last bottle kid. I diluted a bit and she never got plugged and never had the runs. Also how old are they? Are you offering them water?


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay, so many questions. My boy weighed 9lbs and gets 5oz every 5 hrs. (Has very few problems, just constipated) my girl is 8lbs and get 4oz every 5 hrs. I pulled her off milk this morning. She is getting Pedialite at 4oz every 5hrs now. I also dosed her pedialite with M.O.M. and baking soda. I have only got dura-pen penicillin. Where do I get antitoxin? She frolics just fine, she isn't even very stumble (though she is acting tired after being outside for an hour) I'm still waiting on results from an enema (it been an hour about)


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

I feed them both mama's milk supplimented with save-a-kid milk replacer (which I mix light not heavy) both are gaining weigh on it great!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What kind of milk are you feeding?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I did not give C&D antitoxin.
Take her off all milk for the 3 days as per protocol. 
The replacer might be the culprit.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The MOM acts the same as.the antitoxin so I would keep that up. 
I agree with Nancy and would probably pass on that from now on. 
If it was me, even if she isn't stumbling I would go ahead and still treat as fks, they won't starve having to be on electrolytes for a bit and they just sure go down hill fast....that's me


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Also they are going on 3 weeks. So 2.5?


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Should I stop feeding milk to my boy too? He doesn't show any signs and poops more often (and it is proper poop not hard chunks)


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Another question. How much mom and baking soda do I give her? And how long until it works. When should her tummy stop sloshing?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Take them both off milk for awhile and let their bellies clean out, then start over with just real milk no replacer. See if that makes a difference..

Do you have probios? That will help them adjust to the changes.


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Where are probios? I have a hard time finding what I need in our small town. What brand do you recomend? So 3 days of electrolyte and then slow switch to mama's milk (we dont get enough of mama's milk? How do I make the difference?) I just don't want to loose my babies  she is the dark one


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with no milk..12-24 hours...electros will keep the hydrated...I too would drop the replacer...I agree it could be the issue here..when ready reintroduce goats milk only...

you dont need to do MOM and Baking soda..I would do MOM one more time and an enema to clean them up...then see from there...

I do disagree with giving Pen orally..I would just do as stated and see how it goes..take it from there...being off milk alone can do wonders..

best wishes


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Probios is the brand name, it comes in a tube and should be available at tractor supply or a similar place. Powdered probiotics are also available, or yogurt will work in a pinch.

Try the milk without replacer, and see if the girl digests it better. The replacer could very well be your problem. Whole cows milk from the store can also be used, if you're low on goat milk. Gradually mix the two together.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe they are cute!!!..You can add Whole cows milk to mamas milk to supplement amount needs...

Only hold milk for 12 -24 hours for now...if they are pooping and peeing and acting happy and alert...you can start milk ...it at first add the whole cows milk slowly, so only a tiny bit at a time until you reach the amount they need...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sav-a-kid milk replacer is not a good one. Definitely just do whole milk or buy a better quality milk replacer like Land O Lakes Doe Match. But mix milk replacer with water not milk.


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll look for the probios and try and find a whole.goats milk at the store. If I cant find it I'll gradually put them on cow milk. Thank you guys! I'm pulling them tonight I'll update to see how they are in the following days


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Best wishes for full recovery!!


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay. I gave 2cc of MOM every 5 hours to both babies. Both are off milk. He pooped (it was a huge plug and then pudding that smelled horrid) she hasn't pooped since last night at 6pm (which was small amount of orange pebbles). They are being fed boy 5oz every 5 and girl 4oz every 5 of electrolytes with MOM and a pinch of baking soda. They both acted starved just now (feeding time) but didn't want the bottle (which they did suckle it just took persuasive action)

What else can I be doing? They have access to goat chow (which neither eat just nibble at) should I have some minerals, water and hay too? Can i try plain water? Or will that make it worse? I'm going to try to get some bounce back or resorb and probios. I want them to have mild scours right? To push nasty poo out?

I feel like such a noob at this (of which I am I guess) thanks again in advance for advice!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It sounds like they've ben plugged up because of the formula not FKS.
They wont be eating grain or pellets or loose minerals for now. They will experiment with nibbling hay.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would offer them a pan of water. You might want to dip their nose in it to show them what it is....bottle babies are.a little slower then dame raised. 
Did you try the enema on the girl yet? If I remember right it took quite a few tries to get the plug part out then like the.boy you have it was.the runs. For him I would back away from the mom and see what happens. The girl sounds like she is gonna need the help of the enema especially if those pellets were.hard. is her stomach still sloshing around?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..stop MOM on the boy...Its better to dose the MOM straight, no added to the bottle...I would do an enema on the little doe as well if she has not pooped...MOM will cause loose stools, so keeping them hydrated is very important..No water by bottle...keep with electrolytes...

stop MOM on the buck...offer electros only for a bit longer, if he continues to poop, begin milk
for the doe..Electros only, enema and MOM dosed solo...once she has pooped on her own, start milk...

B complex is always a good support for both babies...1 cc injected sub Q

you can offer a bit of hay for thm to nibble but they wont eat much...


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay! Thanks so much. I'll give my girl that enema and hold off of mom for the boy. Her belly still sloshes. Both are still acting happy-go-lucky and playful. Both are kind of shaking (it's not very cold) am I feeding enough electrolytes for them to stay healthy?


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

The boys poop is also dark brown and very loose. Should I feed more often the electrolytes?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would feed the same amount of electros as the milk he would get....Have you been able to get their temp? Was the does Enema successful? 

For brother, I would give a little pepto to help firm him up now that he is all cleaned out..as soon as things firm up start milk again....

here is a good recipe for electros that is well balanced..Its quite a bit so you can cut in half if you like...serve room temp or warmer...not cold

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses or what you have or honey
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay I can do that. What is blackstrap?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

unsulphured molasses


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh and girl enema was immediately successful. She had two large nickel sized chunks and then pudding. I'll work on firming up boys poo and I'll introduce milk again one once at a time. Their poop does not smell as bad now. Just mildly smelly. Both are outside now bouncing happily. What do I do about my girls sloshing?


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Both Temps were at 101.8 °f


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome!! Things should start going better now. As happy bleats said just keep up the electrolytes and the sloshing.should.go away now that those plugs are gone and her stomach can work right now.


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay! I'm relieved. Thanks! These forums have been a life saver for me!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good news :thumbup:...I would now just do the electrolytes on baby girl, no MOM...if she continues to poop on her own...then follow same directions as brother...a bit of pepto to help dry her bum and milk as soon as she firms up enough...


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

I can not get them to drink the electrolytes (formula that happybleats gave me) I can't get them to drink pedialite or powerade either. Ideas? They are pooing water and I want them to stay hydrated!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

give them both the pepto to firm up stools- you can syringe some into their mouth-use the back corner- push very slowly and make sure they swallow.(for electrolyte solution)


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks. If it's not one problem it's another!


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah, my babies hate this whole no milk bussiness. They refuse to drink electrolytes with out any milk. I'm going to start them on 25%milk 75%electrolytes tomorrow. Hopefully they will eat it! Both are pooping now. Both have 102°F temps. There poop is slowly getting more solid (not water) and they slosh alot less (just after being fed mostly) I gave them hay in their cage and I'll find a small dish to give them water soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do NOT mix electrolytes and milk. Give one or the other.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, its not good to mix the milk with electrolytes....But you can feed 25% milk..then wait and hour or so and feed electros....slowly increase milk as you go and watch poop very closely...you really want their poop to be firm before giving too much milk..continue the pepto to firm them up...but as soon as their poop is thick paste, stop Pepto...you don't want to constipate them again


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay. I guess I'll have to force feed the electrolytes. They refuse to drink it and won't take the bottle at all (because of this whole electrolytes bussiness ) their bellies are still sloshing. Two days without milk with scours has not made it go away.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Try reducing the ACV in the electro recipe, sometimes they cant get past that flavor...Are you giving Pepto? how much?


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

I gave them 2cc of pepto this morning. They are still pooing liquid. I FINALLY got them to take water molasses salt and soda. No acv this time.


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Can I give them 1 once of milk? And supplement the rest of the feeding with 3-4 ounce of electrolytes?


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

My little girl has a raw behind from the diarrhea. Can I use rash cream to soothe it. I'm reintroducing milk. The electrolytes seem to be making the diarrhea worse not better. I'll still feed them just separate feeding between milk and electrolytes


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Plain old Vaseline works best for chapped skin.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just watch them for a relapse. Don't over do the peptoe or.you'll be in the same boat again.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Poor babies..yes you can use a cream on her bum...Its not the electros causing runny poo....they were pretty plugged up and the MOM will cause the runs, but also cleared them of toxicity, once that poop plug was out, so followed the down pour...their tummies are raw so as stated, do go slow on the milk...and watch for relaps..I know its hard, I hate this for them...
you can also try another product called scour halt...it might clear the poops up faster then pepto...

are they still active and playful?


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

They are acting pretty playful only when outside free. Inside they just stand or laydown. Both act like they are starving but don't like the flavor (or I guess don't want it) the sloshing is better (you can only hear it a little). My boy had 2 ounces of water with Karo and baking soda (it's what I could get him to drink) and an ounce of milk. My girl we had to tube feed because she refuses to drink anything but the milk. I'll get some cream for her bum. The pepto doesn't seem to be helping. And they are covered in poop. Sigh this is hard for me, I've never had this issue but they do not like molassas. Can I use Karo instead or is that going to make their runs worse? I'll just keep updating. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You know what, I totally agree happy bleats!! I would try the scour hault as well. I think it's now called Spector guard or something like that. It's in a clear/white bottle but the stuff is red. That stuff had cleared up runs that I've been at my wits end with. It should also take care of any bacteria in there....i know it does wonders with ecoli 
I'm really not much of a fan of pepto I know a lot of people are, and I'm not bashing them at all, but it seems the only time it does anything is if they simply ate too much, but anything with more of a issue it doesn't seem to work unless dosed really high and I'm afraid you'll plug your guys up. So I'm voting the scour hault 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok this is the stuff

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you! I'll try that. I'm loosing hair over these guys... I just hope I can get them better. My boy is doing much better then my girl. She is getting weak. I think she needs the runs gone and it will make her feel better


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Jessica, what is the dose for goats?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure. For pigs it's.2cc for over 10lbs. I just always did 3 mainly because just figure some gets spit out and that has been doing the trick. But I don't know what the correct amount is to be honest.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

playful babies is a great sign..they feel a lot better...now we need to stop the poops...I would use honey over the karo..which can cause poops too, or pedilyte, some babies like that well enough...try the speco-gard..or if you cant find that..Neomycin, an oral antibiotic which also treats bacteria...I hate them being off milk too long..tummy need some rest though 

stay strong : )


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

I gave them some watered down milk and some electrolytes this last feeding (not togeather and with honey not molassas or acv) they sucked it down and immediately started playing again. I think they just need the fluids period. They got 1ounce of milk and 3 ounces of water, sea salt, baking soda, and honey. I'll do my best to find the medicine it's hard to find them around here it seems.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They are in good hands


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

This is completely unrelated (let me know if I should post a new thread) what are the signs a goat might be ketonic? My mama goat is off her feed, is spitting cud, and pooping strings of berries. Like mucus slime berry strings. She is acting more lovey then normal and is not bahing as much as usual. (Mostly off her feed concerns me, she is a pig and never turns down food). She is also producing little to no milk which is strange since she only kidded 3 weeks ago and she is mama to my babies... so much is going on at once that I might have missed the poop strings but the milk and off feed is new as of last night.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Stringy berries could be thread worm...what color is the "strings"

Hows her rumen sounds? girgling, gas and burps...? Whats her temp? I would start with some probiotics and B complex...I would also give cd antitoxin as a precaution.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree about the worms but also learned on a vet group I'm part of that this is also a sign of some kind of bacteria in the intestine, the neomycin happy bleats told you about a few posts ago was recommended and is the only thing that will, basically clean a animal all the way threw when most oral meds stop at the stomach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay. Where do you get neomycin? It is a clear brownish transparent and when dry it's really this and delicate. Her temp is 102°F. Could it be milk fever? Until yesterday she was producing a ton of milk now it's barley anything. I'll give her some probios and molassas water and hope it helps. I'll try to get a fecal done also. Any idea how much a fecal would cost? I'm running low on money for this pay check so I don't know what I can a ford


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh and her rumen sounds are not normal. She burps less then usual. I should also mention the strings of poo art connected by strings but encased in a thin mucus that make them strings togeather.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok the pic I saw it was like.....a pedal neckless lol. I would go with the probios and vitB if you haven't already. You can also try some dark beer. The neomycin you can get at tractor supply. I'm not sure what the bottle looks like there I ordered mine from valley vet but I remember seeing it there. I'm not sure how much a fecal would cost, the only get here willing to do it charges a arm and a leg so I either just worm or suffer threw motion sickness and do my own fecals lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

She's not making milk because she's not eating well. It doesn't sound like milk fever/ketosis to me.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would treat the rumen...sounds sluggish...once that is straightened out and she feels better she will eat and drink better and produce better....room temp flat dark beer can also kick her rumen in gear....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thread worms are reddish brown translucent from what I remember..white wormers and I think quest take care of them


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

On a good note. Both babies are eating good and playing again. So far the watery milk is a hit and their diarrhea is clearing up (slowly but surely)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats great on the kids...I think I would start adding less water, go slow and back up if they relaps...


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay excellent! I'll go up another ounce!


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

I took some pictures of her mama's poop. And she does have rumen sounds just more quiet then usual. She is nibbling hay and drinking water. Won't take the grain. She is gobbling baking soda and minerals. I gave her probios and a karo, molassas, vinegar, water mixture that she didn't fight me to bad. In fact it was pretty easy. Here is the poop pictures :



























I hope these help. Any idea what kind of wormer works good? And I'm working on getting the neomycin and vitamin B. We live a ways out of town and it's hard to find this stuff haha I'll get it one way or another.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Have the kids had their Cocci prevention? It looks and sounds like you might be having an outbreak. The kids are that age and it's that time of year. Cocci will also string the poo together like that as it kills the lining of the intestine.


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

No no one has had cocci prevention. We have never had a problem with it before. The diarrhea the kids had was being constipated (gave the MOM to beak it loose) I can see about getting a fecal done. What are the signs of cocci?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They don't always fit with 'the signs'. But they are the runs sometimes with blood in the poop, and stunted growth. For mine NONE of mine have ever had the runs over it. That's why it took me so long to figure out why some of my kids were not growing like they should. Treating for cocci will not hurt them at all if that's not the issue.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree.. : ) I do cocci treatment at three weeks old...wont hurt mom either...stress opens the door to parasites...and kidding is stressful..Its good to worm then after kidding...: )


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

My doeling that was just diagnosed with cocci had clumping pebbles with a little bit of mucous and she went off her food. Her rumen sounds were there but quieter than normal. My vet put her on Albon for a few days and after the first dose she started acting more like her old self and started eating again.


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay I have an awesome vet office (just far away). I'll treat all of my goats. My 6 month olds do seem like they stoped growing. Thanks ill get them fixed up haha


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

The fecal came back negative for worms and coccidiosis.  she perked up and is acting like her self again. I gave her 2 ounces of electrolytes. Free choice baking soda and minerals. I also gave her some oral probios. I got some frozen raw goats milk for my babies so they can eat haha while mama starts to feel better


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She just wanted.to feel special and make you go get a.fecal done lol. Dang goats. But happy things are.doing better!!!


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

My baby girl is still very slosh (her poop is good) I don't know what to do. She has not been getting full milk and I have to tube her the electrolytes which is a miserable process) I have a vet appointment for next Friday (earliest I could get)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm really confused with that one. The slosh points to fks but she would either be very very sick by now or dead I would think. I'm really truly at a loss of what it could be


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure she is sloshy? What are her current symptoms including temp? How long has this been going on?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If she is getting plenty of milk...I would stop the electros...this may be why she is sloshy...to much fluids...stop the electros and see if it makes a difference


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Symptoms: she was constipated then I got her to poop she had diarrhea. Now she is pooping great! Her belly sloshes. She is very bouncy, happy and active. She doesn't wobble. She eats hay and a little bit of grain (trying to anyway haha) she tryed water and thought ir was weird lol. She acts fine but is sloshy. No more electrolytes, just watered down milk. 3 parts milk one part water with probios. She seems to be chewing cud? I am told to let her be for 8hrs then feed 8-12 ounces every 12 hrs for her age. I'm not so sure about this? I'm at a loss...


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh and her temp 102.1°F


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like she is ready for full milk...how much would be based on the 10% formula...divided into 3-4 bottles...how much does she weigh now..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im gonna go out on a limb here. Ive had a sloshy bottle baby & didn't over feed. She grew up & had babies & grew old.
As Cathy says she is ready for full milk.
Her temp is fine so, carry on.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would do.just milk too. The milk.is.goat milk right? I think the issue to start with was the powder you were using and it probably plugged her up but try just milk and see if the sloshing goes away or becomes less. Ill try catching my kid after.he drinks and see if he sloshed after he drinks water...but no promises.I can catch him in the act.


----------



## AliciamSchultz (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol no problem jessica  it is goats milk. I went to a local nubian breeder and bought some frozen raw milk from her since mama goat is producing less and I need to pinpoint what is wrong. She is pooping great so I'm not worried about constipation. She weighs around 8-9lbs. We left them hungry for 8 hrs and the sloshing is so much better. So maybe ill.up the amount of milk based on a longer time between?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I was told to Never mix milk and water, it digests differently and is hard for them to deal with mixed together.


----------

